# new babies



## janjiie (Sep 29, 2009)

These little guys are nearly a week old and starting to show their colours - they are so gorgeous, I could just hold them all day!!

[


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

Awww, so adorable! I can see why you'd want to hold them all day. I love that stage with mice and rats where they have their fur but their eyes are not open yet or just opened.


----------

